# Shaved 04 rear pics?



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey guys, im considering taking the "GTO" and "5.7" emblems off my PBM 04. I cant seem to find any pics of this, and i know its been done many times. Can someone hook me up??? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*oops!*

I saw your post, and replied over @ LS1GTO, but the pix are bigger/better here. You might want to look at the recent additions to my photo gallery here.

Maximental


----------

